
Good technical writer – Bad technical writer - BogdanMitrache
https://byrou.com/blog/good-technical-writer-bad-technical-writer/
======
BogdanMitrache
Good documentation can mean the difference between average and great products.

For some years now, I have been involved in creating content for our blog,
reviewing my author-colleagues work, writing user-guides, and feature
descriptions. I have gathered many thoughts on both what you should do and
what you shouldn’t.

Inspired by the famous writing Good Product Manager/Bad Product Manager from
Ben Horowitz, I structured my thoughts using the same paradigm.

